# Growing Echinodorus emmersed



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

My red amazon sword has been going baby gangbusters on me recently and has produced a very long plantlet stem (see pic). I was wondering whether it was possible to grow these emmersed as a regular houseplant? They don't have roots but they have fully developed emersed leaves. The immersed mother plant is sending out another shoot so I'd like to cut the old one off and try to see if I can grow the plantlets. 

Also, has anyone artificially pollinated these plants in order to produce seeds?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I have them soaking in cups of water in my kitchen window, hopefully they will produce roots. If they do I'll try planting them in some potting soil.


----------

